# Anyone know of any plans for making a langstroth beehive with hand tools (no power)?



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

If you know a video, website, or know where i can find plans i would like to make a langstroth hive. I would like to use hand tools though, and maybe instructions for hand tools for be easier to follow than ones for power tools. I think they shuold exist, after all they were made with hand tools first. Thanks all


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome, so for the link above you think a handsaw, chisels, a few nails, hammer, and router hand plane could handle this job?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yes it wuold be possiple woodsman
and if you don´t have the confidence of making finger joints yet 
then just make those frames like the one at the top
planes are good but you can always change them a little to match your wood and tools 
as long as the messurements fit each other

Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

You should be able to build it with hand tools, although you might consider using dovetails instead of box joints or another type of joinery. Whether cutting Box joints or dovetails by hand you may want to use a coping saw to help remove the waste.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

If you decide to do it, please blog it. If it's all hand tools, you can count on at least me & Dennis to check in every day!


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to gather wood and get a router plane but then i'm definally doing it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

woodsmann here is two links on how to make a routerplane the first is a small modell quich and easy
the second is a bigger one more like the old wooden ones

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33456
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/32816

now you can continue making it 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

here is one more link just scroll down and see some different woodens routerplanes

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/veritasrouterplane.htm


----------



## VBJames (Mar 16, 2012)

Use the dimensions from the Langstroth hive with box joints. If you have trouble with dovetails, after you build a few frame boxes you will become better, otherwise you might modify the plans to use through mortise and tenons with a wedge, but that wouldn't be and neat and clean in my opinion.

I've been looking for historic references to beekeeping, and since the Langstroth hive was designed in the 1800's I am sure they have plans for how to make hives by hand. I'll let you know if I find something good, and if you will do the same, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

a friend of mine is having an auctionon may 5 and selling a large amount of bee boxes with frames and some new frames we are west of toronto in the milton ont. area if interested email me Andy


----------

